# Uplive ads on TAM- compatible?



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Kind of surprised to see this add popping up in TAM Given the reality of porn addiction, ads for Uplive seem a bit out of place. At the very least it creates questions regarding what type of site you’re using when someone glances at your computer or phone and sees this while you’re trying to explain that TAM is a legit resource for married couples


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

w t f ?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

r


syhoybenden said:


> w t f ?


really! Something's amiss on this site.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> r
> 
> really! Something's amiss on this site.


Most like a virus on his computer.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Most like a virus on his computer.


What are you suggesting!!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I get toilet rolls...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> What are you suggesting!!


Google had a problem with advertisements appearing on blogs that it hosted.

It transpired that malware had infected computers of some people and was inserting advertising on blogs, etc, but only on their computers.

Anti-malware software was able to fix the issue.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Google had a problem with advertisements appearing on blogs that it hosted.
> 
> It transpired that malware had infected computers of some people and was inserting adver⅔tising on blogs, etc, but only on their computers.
> 
> Anti-malware software was able to fix the issue.


Um, I was pointedly suggesting otherwise!

You said it off hand.

Me?

I said it indirectly.

Those that have these adds on their computers dragged them out of their tangled bushes and brought them into TAM! (themselves).

Those computer cooties have hooks that latch onto passerby's

Like thistles.

It is estimated that over 300 applications track your every move.

These apps will sell you their Metadata.

There is no hiding anymore!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Ages ago, @EleGirl mentioned a blocker for ads, and that took care of the problem for me. 😊


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I use Malwarebytes Cybersecurity for Home and Business | Anti-Malware & Antivirus on my computers and my phone.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Does that explain why syhoybenden's name is attached to the ad that appeared on the OP's computer?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Ages ago, @EleGirl mentioned a blocker for ads, and that took care of the problem for me. 😊


Likely, they block others, but do their own 'infecting'!..

I use Adblocker Plus.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Most like a virus on his computer.


No, it’s in the ad feed stream, along with JP Morgan and various others. Cycles through on a schedule. Viruses don’t work that way. Just checked; TAM is using “Ads by Google.” They attempt to match ads with content.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Google had a problem with advertisements appearing on blogs that it hosted.
> 
> It transpired that malware had infected computers of some people and was inserting advertising on blogs, etc, but only on their computers.
> 
> Anti-malware software was able to fix the issue.


This is on an iPhone. And since d-day over three years ago, a completely porn-free lifestyle.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Does that explain why syhoybenden's name is attached to the ad that appeared on the OP's computer?


That was a screenshot and his post was simply adjacent to the ad. Had to leave something of “TAM” in the screenshot to provide context.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Casual Observer said:


> Kind of surprised to see this add popping up in TAM Given the reality of porn addiction, ads for Uplive seem a bit out of place. At the very least it creates questions regarding what type of site you’re using when someone glances at your computer or phone and sees this while you’re trying to explain that TAM is a legit resource for married couples
> View attachment 87150


??????


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Alright….
After I saw this post rhe exact same add started showing up for me even on face book, and other discussion groups. 🤔


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

red oak said:


> Alright….
> After I saw this post rhe exact same add started showing up for me even on face book, and other discussion groups. 🤔


For TAM, where people may have issues w/regards live sexually-oriented webcams and Ashley Madison-style hook up services, such ads should be screened out. It’s not, as @MattMatt suggested, a virus on your phone or computer. Not in this case.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, it’s Google trying to be clever, IMO.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

In Absentia said:


> Yes, it’s Google trying to be clever, IMO.


Probably not Google.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Probably not Google.


seconds ago in THIS thread. It’s whatever as server TAM is using. It’s probably matching to this thread’s content.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

minimalME said:


> Ages ago, @EleGirl mentioned a blocker for ads, and that took care of the problem for me. 😊


I use *AdBlock Plus*. It's free and works very well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can someone who is seeing these ads post a link to the page so I can check it out?

Or a screen shot of the entire computer screen if you are on computer (and not a cell phone).


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Can someone who is seeing these ads post a link to the page so I can check it out?
> 
> Or a screen shot of the entire computer screen if you are on computer (and not a cell phone).


It just goes to the app store when on an iPhone. Just do a Google search for “uplive pornography” and you’ll get why it’s targeting content here. It’s amazing Apple allows the app in their store.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Casual Observer said:


> It just goes to the app store when on an iPhone. Just do a Google search for “uplive pornography” and you’ll get why it’s targeting content here. It’s amazing Apple allows the app in their store.


I is strange that Apple allows it. Sounds like there is nothing we can do about it. Though MattMatt did report it to the technical team so we'll see if they can do anything.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I is strange that Apple allows it. Sounds like there is nothing we can do about it. Though MattMatt did report it to the technical team so we'll see if they can do anything.


Thank you!


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Aren't Google ads influenced by what you've been searching on Google? For instance, there's a universal studios ad on this thread for me. I googled that a while ago to see how much tickets were.

I've never seen an uplive ad before so maybe it's based on whatever you've been searching. Maybe Google that stuff in incognito mode instead.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

gaius said:


> Aren't Google ads influenced by what you've been searching on Google? For instance, there's a universal studios ad on this thread for me. I googled that a while ago to see how much tickets were.
> 
> I've never seen an uplive ad before so maybe it's based on whatever you've been searching. Maybe Google that stuff in incognito mode instead.


Using TAM in private mode should stop most tracking cookies. Not in this case though. But the underlying search engine used by TAM might be powered by Google. That common for many forums.

In fact… in the “recommended reading” TAM provides at the bottom of each thread, this one has “Who sell there(sic) sexy photos? I’m considering selling mine. Yes/no/too dangerous/it’s fun, go for it.” So definitely seeing this as TAM already providing the underlying contextual basis for showing such ads.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I can try and get it removed from our ad network, depending on who is serving it. The next time it pops up, I'll need the following info (if possible):

Screenshot of the offending creative
Date and time (including timezone) when it occurred
URL of the page on which the ad was seen
Platform, OS, and browser
Geographical location of user (yes, this is important)
-Mike


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

are those three girls in the ad my fringe benefits for being a member of TAM? Please, say it is so.


----------

